# Tractor and truck pictures.



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Figured it was time to post some pictures. They do all need a good wash, but it's only about 15 degrees so it'll wait another day.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Are those back blades on the pickups?


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

They are back blades here's a link for when I was building the one on the black truck. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=158789&highlight=back+blade+build


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice fab job. I have the Artic ones but I really like how yours tucks up against the truck so close.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*very nice work!*

I wish I had that kind of talent! My new shop is next to a welding shop, I've run a few ideas past him, I'll add this to the list.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

As long as you can lay a decent weld you can build one. I copied the iDea from a local marine company that plows snow, they build all their stuff custom. But the blade replaces the bumper and the trailer hitch. But it is very nice hooking up a trailer when your hitch moves up and down. Also it doesn't hang out future then the standard bumper.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's how I use to move snow before I could afford a plow truck or my own tractor.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

ABC Plow;2116076 said:


> Here's how I use to move snow before I could afford a plow truck or my own tractor.


Those 420/430's are good machines, and still hold their value around here.
I have a customer who offered me one in trade for work, but it had had a hard life on the farm and needed a new engine. There is a company that makes a repro replacement for the Onan, but they are like $1,800. I didn't want/need another project.

I like my 425. The 720 is slightly bigger, roomier. I want to upgrade the 425 to a 1023/ 1025. Still want something that will fit down the sidewalk. Looking to get bigger so I can keep route times the same as snow amounts increase.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

The 430 was a great tractor. We had a 60" grooming mower for the 3point too. BUT then we upgraded to a 4100 with a cab and blower. Also had a 790 but sold both of those to get the 3520. I found a pretty good deal on a 1999 445 a few years go, only has 450 hours on it. I just use it as a booming tractor on the spring for de-thatching. Here's the old groom before selling two of them dad made the pic.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Found some more pictures. The mpv3 when I first got it. And blowing back a few piles for the compitetion. Thumbs Up


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I've only had a few snow falls to play with the blower but it sure does make things a lot faster. Heres a short video.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

Decited to buildo a flatbed for the silver truck.


----------

